# guava duff



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Anyone have a recipe that they have tried and that was good?


----------



## shawtycat (Feb 6, 2002)

*Guava Duff*

12 medium guavas, peeled

½ cup sugar

1 teaspoon cinnamon

1 teaspoon allspice, ground

4 cups flour

3 teaspoons baking powder

1 teaspoon salt

3/4 cup shortening

3/4 cup milk

1 egg, beaten

Peel guavas, cut in half and remove seeds. Dice the fruit and strain to remove juice. Save juice to flavor sauce if desired. Put fruit in saucepan with water to cover; add sugar, cinnamon and allspice. Simmer until fruit is soft. Combine flour, baking powder and salt. Cut in shortening. Stir in milk and egg to form a soft dough. Knead until smooth. Roll out like a jelly roll on a floured board. Place ½ of the guava pieces on the center 1/3 of the dough and fold over 1/3. Place remaining guava on folded dough and fold over the other 1/3 and seal edges carefully. Wrap dough in a cotton or linen bag, or foil, tie the top securely and put into a large pot of boiling water for 1 hour or more if necessary to set Duff. Serve with GUAVA SAUCE

*Guava Sauce*

1 cup confectioners sugar

¼ cup butter

1 teaspoon boiling water; dash of salt

2 tablespoons brandy or rum, or to taste

Cream butter until soft but not melted. Beat confectioners sugar in gradually. add boiling water, salt and brandy or rum. Beat until smooth and fluffy. Makes 1 cup


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I've never heard of this before and I'm trying to figure out what it's like by reading the recipe. Is it like a pudding?


----------



## lotuscakestudio (Jun 28, 2001)

When I hear the word "duff" I can only think of Duff Beer- the brand of beer Homer and his buddies drink on the Simpsons.


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Looks like a steamed pudding, yes. I've only every heard of "Plum Duff" before -- which seems to be made with raisins, not plums (like plum pudding).

In _Lobscouse & Spotted Dog_, a book of recipes for foods mentioned in Patrick O'Brian's British nautical novels set in the late 18th century, the authors say: Shawty, your recipe sounds infinitely more edible! Luscious, even.:lips:


----------



## eeyore (Nov 26, 2000)

Shawty,

That recipe looks about right. Have you tried it? If so how did it turn out?

I had guava duff in the bahamas and it was served steaming hot. It was SO yummy. It looked like a bowl of a buttery vanilla sauce, but in the bottom were guava cakes soaking it up.

Im gonna give it a try....when I can get ahold of some guavas.

thanx


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

More recipes for Guava Duff for you to try.


----------



## sunnyb (Jun 14, 2006)

guava duff is a native dessert/dish from The Bahamas...I googled the recipe and this is where it brought me  now I understand where the "duff" comes from as descendents of British Loyalist make up a sizeable portion of our population.
Thanks.


----------

